# Sexing my Hongi



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had to put this link to another aquarium forum as I dont have any cyber space I store photos on, it was the only way I knew to get a photo to you people here,

would appreciate the help if you could sex my fish!

Thanks in advance.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariu ... post356938


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, you have to be registered to that forum to see that photo. I suggest going to a free photohosting site like Photobucket.com, and uploading your photo there. That site will give you a link like this...


```
[IMG]http://www.photobucket.com/username/hongiphoto.jpg[/IMG]
```
Just copy and paste that link to here, and we can help you out better. :thumb:


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

holy smokes it worked!

thanks for the nudge in the right direction!


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm no expert, but I thought Hongi females don't color up? So I'd guess that's a male?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I really can't tell, my best advice would be to vent the fish. If memory serves, when I visited a buddies fishroom - he had some 3" _Lab. hongi_. One of the females were holding - but outside of that - I couldn't sex his group. Either he had a large male population in there or the females and males looked a lot alike.

Sorry, I'm not much help. Hopefully some _Lab. hongi_ owners will chime in if they know different.


----------



## mcklnjr (May 22, 2008)

Without question that is a male, females stay a brown color with slight lavender tones. Where as the males can have a very bright purple with bright orange flare outlining there body. Especially when the males are breeding there colors will intensify even more.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

mcklnjr said:


> Without question that is a male, females stay a brown color with slight lavender tones. Where as the males can have a very bright purple with bright orange flare outlining there body. Especially when the males are breeding there colors will intensify even more.


Really? I would have sworn that it was a female... I say that because I have an identical fish, only slightly bigger, that was holding. This hongi in the picture, was harrassing the holding hongi nearly to death.

They have been in the same aquarium for around 9 months, and the other hongi was always being dominant, showing vibrant colours at times, quite strong bars etc, this one in the photo I assumed was subdominant as it generally had weaker colours.

Since the larger hongi started holding, it dropped its colours to brown purple, lost its stripes and this one in the photo took on the dominant colours (when aggressive) and began the bullying. And I wouldn't say this was breeding bullying, this, was "I dont want you here in my space at all, you are going to die" type bullying. Fins being ripped to shreds etc...

I think I'm going to need to vent, although i've never done it before, the biggest problem is going to be catching the thing as you see they have a lot or rocks and hiding spaces, without pulling everyones homes down this is going to be tough.


----------



## mcklnjr (May 22, 2008)

I mean you could be right, there are always going to be variations when it comes to genetics. My gene pool of hongis might not display what yours might display as well. but i have 1 male and a harem of about 4-5 females. usually the females are peaceful to one another with the occasional aggression here and there. But the bullying you are talking about sounds like when my male is trying to breed with a prude female haha.

and yes the females have pretty pronounced bars running down there body, but they never get as vibrant as the hongi you have in a picture. But i mean this is just my two cents, i hope you find out when you vent, keep me updated.


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

cool, thanks for that. One interesting thing is that the bully was bullying while the larger hongi was holding.. i took this to be a competition fight.. not allowing the other one to successfully raise the fry, and therefore must be two females. Would a male harass a holding female?

Good to talk to other hongi owners..any pictures btw? I dont know how or when I will vent, I need to study it more so I know what to look for.. how long can ya keep a fish out of water safely?


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

I swear I think I can tell a difference in my Hongi's. I have 2 that are just beautiful- the dominant male is really very vibrant and stunning. I have 2 that are very drab in comparison, almost look like another species.


----------



## mcklnjr (May 22, 2008)

*
FEMALE*


















*MALE*








*Juveniles*








*FEMALE*








*MALE*









The female is holding as well.[/u]


----------

